# Hannah Bananas akc My Tiny Blue Baby



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This weekend Jasper, Ralph and I went for a visit to Becky and Don's home (the chi breeders who own Jasper's mom,sister and cousins). While we were there they brought out a little girl named Hannah to sit with us during our visit. They explained that Hannah came from a breeder out of state, where she lived for 8 yrs. When the breeder sold the business to Becky and Don they aquired Hannah in the deal. She is a bit timid,quiet and according to them kept to herself a lot. Becky believes the older Hannah got the more the commotion of 35chis + puppies and kids got to be too much for her. She kept to herself , stayed in her crate most of the time except for food and potty times and she didn't like walking on the wood floors after all the carpets in the house came up. Thus Becky and Don felt that Hannah might be better off being re-homed to a quieter household, with more individual attention and more lap & cuddle time after 2 yrs with them. 
I must admit Hannah never left our sides or Jasper for the entire 5hr visit, but did return on her own to her crate after we left. Anyway, after careful consideration Ralph and I decided to bring Hannah home and see how she would do with us, Jasper and the cats. In the 24hrs she has been here she is fitting right in>>>>she sleeps with us, follows us and Jasper everywhere,plays a bit, cuddles a lot and loves to mooch food. She is using puppy steps which Don never thought she would use (because she didn't use them for them)and the cats as well as Jasper have readily accepted her as part of the household without incident. Thus Jasper now has a sister...by age a big sister, by size a little sister Hannah is 10 and she is akc registered! Please welcome her to chi people and to our happy chi family. 

1st hr home with us Sunday:

















After a baby wipe down she got a brushing:









Had quality cuddle time:









and made herself at home:









Having pork chops with Jasper and Ralph:









to be continued:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww I love her.She is so cute.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Her 1st full day with us:









Jasper,Hannah and I:









Scoping the place out:









In the kitchen for dinner prep:



























Taking a puppy nap after treats:
















Welcome to your new home Hannah.


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

She is very cute.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is so cute she does not look 10 years old she still has puppy eyes.


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

She is fitting right in with us. And she already has me wrapped around her paw.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG i am dying here!
She is so cute!
She looks like she has been with you all along.
Those pics are precious.
Congrats on your new family member. xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome to paradise Hannah, where you will be loved and adored for the rest of your life. What a lucky girl you are.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a lovely happy family little Hannah has found! She is so precious and I am so happy there are such caring people to welcome her and give her the life she deserves. Looks like she and Jasper are gonna be company for each other. Hannah's story certainly made me feel good, I love happy endings. lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

she is so freaking cute! that water bowl looks HUGE! lol!!! i bet she can take a bath in there haha  love her! dexter has a crushhhhh  even if shes older LOL


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hannah is just gorjuss laura i love her wee face and she dosent know how lucky she is getting a new mummy daddy and brother like you ralph and jasper just as sure as you are lucky having her  shes adorable x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwww....Hannah is such a sweetheart!!!!:love1::love1::love1::love1:That's so cool that she has settled right in like she has always been there! She was destined for you!!:love7:


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

She's beautiful!!! I love her coloring. Congrats.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a touching story and such a cute lil girl. I cant believe she is 10! She doesnt even look it. Wow. So glad you added a new baby, she is beautiful!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

She is simply gorgeous! And such a touching, heartwarming tale too!!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hannah is so cute!! She looks like she is fitting right in.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Cute and Congratulations to all...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She certainly has made herself very at home huh? She's just gorgeous!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is beautiful -lovely to think she will live out the rest of her years in such a loving home, looks like she knows too!!


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

She is sooo lovely....congrats


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome home lovely Hannah, I hope you have many happy years to come with your new family 

x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

shes lovely!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! She is beautiful! Thank you for giving her a loving forever home


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww she is tiny! What a cutie, she looks great for 10. Congrats on your new addition xx


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Too sweet... I wish I had more room I keep adding to my pack. They are fur covered happiness.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

everyone for the kind words. 
Hannah is on day 3 with us and doing better than we ever could have imagined. 
Jasper is already getting protective of her and she is just as
happy as she can be with us. No issues to speak of. Will post 
more pics soon.


----------



## MLaCross (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I got my Penelope from Becky and Don as well!! Hannah is so beautiful, I am glad she has a happy home to spend the rest of her life in!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Kudos to you for adopting a senior chi and giving her a loving forever home for the rest of her life. Hannah is a gorgeous little chi.

My first chi that I adopted was a 13-year old 5 pound rescue. She lived until she was 18 years old, much loved and wanted by me to the very end.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, he doesn't look 10 years old! He's adorable!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww very cute and tiny!!  Congrats on the new little (old hehehe) one  Jasper looks quite big compared to her lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Awww very cute and tiny!!  Congrats on the new little (old hehehe) one  Jasper looks quite big compared to her lol


Thanks again everyone...and yes Jasper looks a lot bigger!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

_Welcome Home Hannah!_
  

Laura, she is just a little doll!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwwww, she is gorgeous!! And looks as though she is settling right in!! Congrats to you all!! =)


----------

